

Next Photoshop will get 64-bit boost--on Windows only - gscott
http://www.news.com/8301-13580_3-9909725-39.html?tag=newsmap

======
boucher
If you're interested in some of the history behind the 64 bit Mac version,
read this:

[http://arstechnica.com/staff/fatbits.ars/2008/04/02/rhapsody...](http://arstechnica.com/staff/fatbits.ars/2008/04/02/rhapsody-
and-blues)

